

OpenSeadragon JavaScript zooming library turns 2.0, adds multi-image support - iangilman
http://blog.iangilman.com/2015/05/openseadragon-20-forest-to-tree-zooming.html

======
cleversprocket
The zooming is so seamless and the image quality is amazing. Its like VR but
without a clunky UI and written in native JavaScript.

